# CM7 3.5 Wifi Problem & Possible Fix



## TA5 (Dec 2, 2011)

There should be more than a few users/developers having more or less same problem in WiFi for this ROM.

Here is my experience:

Working fine in CM7-A3 and Xron vB1.2

until I upgrade to Xron vB2 .... wifi start choking on/off randomly. Got serious connection problem and make the TP useless.
Switch to CM7-A3.5 .. wifi getting better but still drop off randimly. A bit better than Xron VB2.
Icon still show connection but in fact nothing can work. I have to toggle Airplane mode to get the wifi come back.

Hope to start this thread to collect all the problems and fixes in one place.

Last ..really thanks to the CM7 team for the effort. The speed of the CM7-A3.5 is even faster then Xron VB2....

Amazing .


----------



## stoneandpaper (Dec 16, 2011)

Yea I had the same problem where I get random wifi disconnect-reconnect using CM7 3+ and the Xron versions. I fixed it by changing the channel on my router to 4 and haven't had any problems since.

Now my problem is connecting to ad-hoc servers because I'm trying to tether from my phone. I haven't been able to connect to ad-hoc since CM7 3+ or the Xron version. So I went back to CM7 A2.1 just so I can tether from my phone lol Hopefully there will be a fix.


----------



## phrozen087 (Jun 15, 2011)

So I was having a ton of isses with wifi and reboots. I was on alpha 3 then tried xron, then moved to 3.5. So I ended up using acmeuninstaller, then reinstalling everything fresh from scratch. After everything was removed I used the 3.5 alpha, moboot 3.3.5, the default gapps and the latest clockwork tenderloin. I recovered my apps using titanium backup at the end and everything seems to be up and running smoothly now.

As for settings I didn't recover any settings. I just reentered all the settings and networks manually. No more reboots, sods or wifi disconnects now.

I also used webos dr to reset everything after I used the acmeuninstaller, but I am not sure if that step was really necessary. I guess my method is a bit drastic, but I have no more issues *knock on wood* so I am happy.

Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## m3_wc (Dec 18, 2011)

Having wifi problems as well on alpha 3.5. Wifi icon has turned white from green. Dolphin browser works fine. Android market and email will not work, says "no connection".

Tried rebooting, turning wifi on/off, airplane mode on/off. Nothing has fixed it so far. Icon remains white.


----------



## m3_wc (Dec 18, 2011)

m3_wc said:


> Having wifi problems as well on alpha 3.5. Wifi icon has turned white from green. Dolphin browser works fine. Android market and email will not work, says "no connection".
> 
> Tried rebooting, turning wifi on/off, airplane mode on/off. Nothing has fixed it so far. Icon remains white.


Nevermind, fixed.


----------



## lifeisfun (Oct 19, 2011)

m3_wc said:


> Nevermind, fixed.


How about posting how did you fix it ....


----------



## jsfullr (Nov 27, 2011)

Yep having wifi issues too. Any fixes?


----------



## lentm (Aug 25, 2011)

in my experience, just reboot to webos, connect to wifi, open the browser and check if internet works. then reboot to cyanogenmod. it worked well then.


----------



## ncdub (Jun 7, 2011)

I was having a ton of issues with my wifi on A3 so I ended up restoring a backup of A2, booted into webos, installs the 3.04 (or whatever that update is) and then booted back to android, installed A3.5 and, knock on wood, 3 days now with no wifi problems at all.

Sent from my CM7 [email protected]


----------



## mkln (Aug 29, 2011)

yeah same for me: A3 gave some wifi issues, A3.5 seems to be working much better!


----------



## nick61416 (Dec 19, 2011)

i have a problem with my wifi after every reboot, I need to forget the network and reenter the password. is there any fix for this CM 3.5

edit: it's actually after every time i turn my wifi off after connecting to a network, it breaks and the wireless settings always force closes.


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

moved to tp general.


----------



## Salar (Aug 21, 2011)

I too have faced the same wifi issues even with cm 3.5. When I face this, I just reboot to WebOS, use it a while, then back to CM. This trick works fine.

Sent from my GT-S5670 using Tapatalk


----------



## agenda21 (Dec 29, 2011)

m3_wc said:


> Having wifi problems as well on alpha 3.5. Wifi icon has turned white from green. Dolphin browser works fine. Android market and email will not work, says "no connection". Tried rebooting, turning wifi on/off, airplane mode on/off. Nothing has fixed it so far. Icon remains white.


I had this same problem and I fixed it by setting my clock. For some reason even though the clock was set to auto configure from an internet server the date was 1970. Here's the thread I started:
[3.5] WiFi is on but some apps say no connection. How I fixed it. - RootzWiki


----------

